# springmaid report & Apache Pier



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

We had 2 17&18" spot tails(red drum ) early this morning, 2 others off the beach. Pompano & at least 2 black drum. Beautiful speakled trout prob 16" & and a Spotted winter trout at 2lbs 5oz late afternoon. Saw 2 spade fish caught wthin a minute of eachother. And then there's the pinfish all over....Pretty average SMack run, few Blues. Talked to a couple who fished Apache Pier earlier & said the flounder was comin in great today. This is lookin as a good year...was told a cobia & 2 tarpon were seen a few days ago , but for the record I didnt see it. The whiting(sea mullet,kingfish) are getting to be nice size.
choose your pier, make you're choice, AND JUST FISH, K


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Speckled trout and and Spotted Winter Trout are the same fish.
Your yankee is showing Keith


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Speckled trout and and Spotted Winter Trout are the same fish.
> Your yankee is showing Keith


okay, thenyou need to show me the difference, cause I saw 2 different trout today....& this is usa, & youngun, I got blood lines to Gen Robert E Lee, on my Daddy's side, talk to you later


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

SpringmaidKeith said:


> okay, thenyou need to show me the difference, cause I saw 2 different trout today....& this is usa, & youngun, I got blood lines to Gen Robert E Lee, on my Daddy's side, talk to you later


One was a yankee fish, the weakfish, the other one of his southern kin, the speckled spotted winter trout.

But hey sounds like decent fishing in the suds while i work.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Easiest way to remember - round spots = spotted sea trout, random specks = weakfish.


----------



## peeeeetey (May 29, 2014)

My wife and I fished Springmaid yesterday and today. Got lots of sun and windburn and a few fish yesterday, then switched to the straw hook rigs and came home with 10 Spanish in the cooler. Had a great time. hope to return soon. Thanks to the locals who showed us the "ropes". as far as my salted shrimp goes, I am going to see if it works on catfish in lake norman in NC.


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

SmoothLures said:


> Easiest way to remember - round spots = spotted sea trout, random specks = weakfish.


That's what I'm saying, RJ if its the same fish why is there a different size limit on each & creel limit on each. I think RJ is just messin with me, I know the difference. I did like his comeback comment "one was the Yankee fish, the weakfish"


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

peeeeetey said:


> My wife and I fished Springmaid yesterday and today. Got lots of sun and windburn and a few fish yesterday, then switched to the straw hook rigs and came home with 10 Spanish in the cooler. Had a great time. hope to return soon. Thanks to the locals who showed us the "ropes". as far as my salted shrimp goes, I am going to see if it works on catfish in lake norman in NC.


PEEEETEY, I wish you would've ask if I was around, would've liked to meet you, maybe next time, take care, K


----------



## Danny Jorgensen (Oct 13, 2013)

Well Im going to be on the pier this weekend and try to do some catching. Hope you all left me some to carch.


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

Danny Jorgensen said:


> Well Im going to be on the pier this weekend and try to do some catching. Hope you all left me some to carch.


Good seein you. I've got your pic of the 1st Smack in MB, tell you're mom & dad to see me. I'm glad they left some for you to "carch"


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

This one's a speck:









Yeah, there's a fish in the pic. Look closely. 

What Smooth said, and distinctly round spots continuing onto the tail means it's a speck.


----------

